# Frozen Karcher 310 in the UK



## brucemillar

Folks

A senior moment saw me leave my trusty & loved Karcher outside in the freezing Kent, UK, weather last week. The result is, I now have a yellow water grenade. It it has a very severe leak from inside the casing that is peeing water almost everywhere. My upset is completed by the knowledge that I just spent out replacing lances, hoses and nozzles including a really nice swivel nozzle for arch and chassis cleaning. 

Does anybody know a good Karcher repair shop in or near Kent, UK or do I night the bullet and buy a new/second hand machine?

Anybody out there selling a Used Karcher at a decent price? I may be interested. 

Thank you. 

Bruce who is fed up and peeved with his own stupidity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Pop onto Karcher wen site, you can find you nearest centre there. 

It may well be financially better to replace with a new model, I went from a 3 - that started to leak (not due to frost) to a full control 4 and it is better. 

Keep an eye on their refurbished models as you can sometimes pick up a bargain...


----------

